# SweetGirl44 - Surgery today



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetGirl, just wanted to let you know I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way!

Let us know how it went when you are able.

:hugs:


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking of you Sweetie! Hang in there and things will get a lot better in about 24 - 48 hours.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My thoughts are with you too! Hope it is over with, and you will feel better very soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Easy recovery vibes coming your way, my dear!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery..and don't forget to ICE


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

It would probably scare the hospital staff if they knew how many cyber-friends are there with you; in spirit, if not in person. I hope everything is going well. I agree with SnoodMama, the worst part is probably immediately after surgery.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm home now! Thank you so much for the well wishes!!!hugs4

Waking up from surger was God awul. They gave 3 antinusea medacation and I still felt extreme nusea for 5 hours. My biggest complaint today is my sore throat husts ugh so bad. Anthestisologist said it was from the breathing tube and should feel much better in a few days. My other complanit right now is that I having a hard time my vision. Has anyone else experiened this??? I needed readers for book print, but now I'm having a hard time focusing on words I am typing. distance vision has been affected, but i can't focus on anything that is less than 3 or 4 feet away. Let me know if you think this might n be caused due to all the meds they gave me.

Surgeon said all three nodules feft plyable (soft) and he feels the path report will be ok. He also confired that I have hashi's. So that's all for now, I'll se the surgeon on Oct 5th for the path report. Now it's time far a weel deserved nap!!! Thank you again for the well wish! Hope you are all doing well my friend!

PS sorry if things are mispelled or not complete senteance. As I said Everything is fuzzy with my vision.:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetGirl44 said:


> I'm home now! Thank you so much for the well wishes!!!hugs4
> 
> Waking up from surger was God awul. They gave 3 antinusea medacation and I still felt extreme nusea for 5 hours. My biggest complaint today is my sore throat husts ugh so bad. Anthestisologist said it was from the breathing tube and should feel much better in a few days. My other complanit right now is that I having a hard time my vision. Has anyone else experiened this??? I needed readers for book print, but now I'm having a hard time focusing on words I am typing. distance vision has been affected, but i can't focus on anything that is less than 3 or 4 feet away. Let me know if you think this might n be caused due to all the meds they gave me.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow!!! Just rest!! You are one strong person! Who would think we would hear from you so soon? You are amazing.

Ice down; plenty of ice. And Ice Cream and cold Jello for in!! Ha, ha!!!

Your eyes may still be from meds and general anesthetic. Let us know if they improve and I sure hope and pray that they do!

Follow instructions and do not over do it. You will pay a price if you do. You just had surgery and you need to rest a few days.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't know about the vision stuff, but you sound strong! Keep taking care of yourself.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Rest, and drink a lot! Take care, hope the eye situation clears up very soon.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! You guys ROCK!! :hugs:

I'm used to pushing through discomfort and pain due to having Fibro too, so that is just my usual state of being. I think I have my pugs sit on me as an excuse to do nothing but sit on the sofa all day!!! Hope everyone is recoving from all the recent surgeries!! Blessing to all my thyroid Sisters!! (And brothers!)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SweetGirl44 said:


> I think I have my pugs sit on me as an excuse to do nothing but sit on the sofa all day!!!


Pugs are very good at that, aren't they? 

I have a question... you said that the surgeon was able to confirm that you have Hashi's. I also remember reading someone else's post about the same thing after surgery. I'm curious - what do they see that confirms it?

Thanks!

Octavia


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yay SweetGirl! Hang in there. I think the blurry vision can be a side effect of the morphine/vicodin opiate type pain killers. Maybe it is just making your eyes chill out a little too much.

That's great news about the nodules seeming pliable. I just saw an article today co-written by my surgeon and FNA guy with a video demonstration of how elastic the benign tumors are in the thyroid. The video showed the needle nipping at a cancerous one and you could tell it was a lot harder. So that's a good piece of information to hold your hat onto.

Rest up!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My vision is still a little strange. It actually had gotten horrible before my surgery and I think it's better than it was...but it's still not right. I desperately need new glasses but knew I'd never get an accurate prescription until my general health improved.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sat in the hubby's recliner all day, felt really punked out but no trouble with calcium levels so I am very happy about that. Throat still feels like I'm swollowing rocks but I am iceing on the inside as well as outside. I've only taken some extra strength tylenol since I got home so I think I'm doing pretty good. Vision is improving slowly so I guess it was from the overload of drugs they give you at the hospital.

I haven't spoken to the surgeon except for his phone call to release me from the hospital. I believe the confirmation of hashi's is through the texture of the thyroid, I will try to get more info on that because my hashi never showed up as antibodies in blood work. Okay feeling tired, but I want let you all know how wonderful you are!

Keep the good vibes circle going ladies, it really does help!hugs1


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

That recliner sounds perfect. I need one! I hope there are some good movies on TV today or that you have some good books to read. I'm glad your vision is doing better. The ice sounds good too.

Yesterday I kind of pushed it doing a lot and today I feel a little worse. I'm 12 days post surgery and feel great but I still have to cool it with getting back to exercise. It takes time. Hang in there and stay in that recliner! (((hugs)))


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetGirl44 said:


> Thanks again everyone! You guys ROCK!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm used to pushing through discomfort and pain due to having Fibro too, so that is just my usual state of being. I think I have my pugs sit on me as an excuse to do nothing but sit on the sofa all day!!! Hope everyone is recoving from all the recent surgeries!! Blessing to all my thyroid Sisters!! (And brothers!)












How many Pugs do you have? I like the sounds of that. Nothing like curling up with your dog or dogs!


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

It's good you are home. I hope your vision clears.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros - I have three pugs. It's like having two year old triplets, fun sometime's but a lot of work! LOL

So here is my update. Let me just say that I am glad I had the entire thyroid removed, after my experience with anesthesia I don't think I'd be brave enough to go back in if the other side needed to be removed! Had a bad day yesterday, felt like I had a hangover, you know how your whole body feels ...off. I still feel pretty punked out and tired. I took my (oral) temp today and it was 96.9 but I wasn't cold. (?) So I'll just keep resting and hope tomorrow will be a better day.

My surgeon didn't give me a new script for thyroid meds, he said he would leave that up to my endo. But I don't see her for 3 weeks! I was on Armour 30 mg (1/2 grain) that's it. That is the lowest amount you can be on! So today I decided I'll start taking 60 mg of Armour til I see the endo. I hope that will help with more energy in a few days. I hope everyone is doing well today :hugs: and may we all be blessed with great health in the days and years to come!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Sweetgirl, glad you are resting, i am also still at home. Hope you vision get sorted soon.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Linty said:


> Sweetgirl, glad you are resting, i am also still at home. Hope you vision get sorted soon.


Linty, how are you? I'm glad your taking it easy as well. How long does it take - all this resting? I hate being a sack of potatoes if you know what I mean. LOL I know we may need to go easy til our meds get stable, but how long does it take to get over the operation? This is my 5th day out and I am already sketching out home improvements in the recliner ofcourse! (shows me for watching HGTV all yesterday afternoon) HA. I hope everyone is being good to themselves and getting plenty of rest and good food!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

SG, is it you 5th day after op or after you got out of hospital?
Its my 7th day after op and i still get very tired easy, have to nap during day. LOL - also watching all the tv channels. And with all these stopped smoking also, so i try keep busy with things that dont make me too tired. (blush) 
Planning my garden out of home etc etc. Hpefully will be back at work shortly.
Good luck and keep on planning home improvements, but remember just plan for now. Get enough rest and soon we will be up and running again!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Linty - It is my 5th day after the operation. 7 days for you, wow we just missed each other in the OR it seems! I'm not feeling too good today, a little sick to my stomach, tired and ofcourse I caught a head cold  so sneezing and coughing are not helping my poor sore throat. I REALLY want to get out and do somethings before it gets too cold to leave the house! Yes, it's true, I become a bear in the winter and I will not be seen again til spring!

I'm glad we are able to rest, but I'm ready to jump back into life at this point. I've been sick for over 12 years and feel like I've been living life at 50% all that time. I guess I just need to dig deep for some patience. Keep resting and feeling better my friend. Have a good day and don't do anything but take care of YOURSELF!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi SG
How are you feeling? A bit better i hope? I am still getting very tired quickly, but have been working for about 1-2 hours / day. The sneezing is also still ouch for me, everyone start laughing when i sneeze because i'm holding everything intact with my hands ( it feel if my throat will jump out of its place) LOL

Enjoy your day en happy resting


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Linty! My sneezing has stopped, but I did the same thing! Hands went around the neck as soon as I felt a sneeze coming on, but then I remembered my surgeon saying "Don't worry, you won't be like a PEZ dispenser, with stuff coming out!" He was too funny. I hope your cold and your energy improve. It's a lot of work trying to rest isn't it?! Keep taking care of yourself and I'm sending you some extra special get better soon vibes today!!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx SG, how are you feeling? Sound like you are up and about from what i read.

Feeling better every day, trying to work more hours, but in the afternoons i am so tired, had to nap for 30 min. LOL

I am real eager to start excercising ( a mission before) so waiting for my app with dr later this week and then see what will happen.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Linty,

I envy anyone that can nap. I've never been able too. Even when I was so hypo and felt awful I just could not go to sleep. But if it helps you go on with the rest of your day and refreshes you more power to you. I'm really looking forward to doing Yoga again, but I'm waiting two weeks out from surgery. I don't want to stretch the neck and scar too soon. So maybe I'll start back this Friday. What type of excercise do you enjoy?

Well, I was doing really good until Sunday. I crashed on day 10 after surgery, from what I've read on here that's around the time that happens. My body was so tired, like a _you better stay on the sofa_ kind of tired, like after you've been ill for quite awhile and your body just says " sit.....stay.....Good Girl". LOL So I obeyed and read some magazines and watched a movie, then read some more. Around 6pm I started to feel "rested". So what did I do? That's right. I grabbed my husband and said "Come on, we're taking a walk!" It was so hard staying on that sofa, I just had to get out for a half hour or so. The weather has been gorgeous in the Northeast. If I don't do anything but lay around when it's a beautiful day I feel like I wasted a great day. So much so that I actually start to feel a little quilty.  I hate winter and I know those cold dark grey days will be here soon enough! Hope your resting when you need it and being good to yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi SG

I also couldnt ever take an afternoon nap, but when i'm this tired i just fell on the bed and nap for 30 min max, then i feel so much better.

I was never a big excercising person (blush) but i just feel at times so good that i want to start the threadmill (and i used to hate it) and do my aerobics dvds. LOL - will see if it happens - but i am really afraid to put on weight.

I am on my way to the city for my checkup later this week, so i hope my meds is fine, going for bloods now.

You can walk as much as you like, i know the winterdays are really depressing for me too, so enjoy the last bit of summer. Our winter is gone luckily and our summerdays are starting now. Wooohoooo.

Take care of yourself and listen to your body if it says " sit.....stay.....Good Girl".

Talk again soon!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I couldn't take an afternoon nap either. 

I'm beginning to think many of us are existing on a kind of adrenaline post-surgery -- as in, IT'S OVER!!! WOOHOO!! and then things settle down 10ish day or so later. Then begins the long process of getting out lives back to normal and meds regulated.

Keep on keeping on...


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, that does seem to be the pattern. We could write a nice little flow chart for newbies explaining how they are going to feel on what day. Like day 6 you will itch, day 7 you will not. LOL. Day 9 you will bask int he glory of life and get a lot accomplished. Day 10 you will sit in a heap. Day 21 you will sit there buzzing with heart palpitations, wondering when your next blood test will be because the thyroid hormone must be high. LOL. Ok. Dark humor. But it really is true. And I'm so glad I've got you guys to share this with. Can you imagine being in the dark all alone??????


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok SnoodMama - Now I'm nervous - What the heck happens on day fourteen?????!!!! (That's tomorrow for me) I've started crashing in the afternoons, but I still can't take a darn nap!! WTH LOL

Hope everyone is doing well and moving in the right direction to being healthy, happy, and feeling fine!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, SweetGirl my crystal ball says that tomorrow you will wake up refreshed and energetic and happy!

I looked back at my posts and it seems like day 14 was when I started feeling the Levothroid working and noticing my heart beating. I don't think it is beating fast, I just feel it beating. And I feel some buzzing. But, everyone's dose and body are different so maybe you are on the perfect dose already. Or maybe it just takes time to get used to the medicine. So I think you should listen to my crystal ball rather than my day 14 experience!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

SG -- Just wanted to say that while I acknowledge I am bowing at the alter of my endo, who is taking perhaps a slightly different approach to things...but I just wanted to share that by staying hypo longer and slowly increasing the meds, I've not had any buzzing-type feelings. Just a thought/suggestion/something to consider, but I'll shut up now.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Snoodmama - Thanks for humoring me! Unfortunately that crystal ball was a bit off. Are you sure it wasn't one of those black magic 8 balls from my childhood? You know the kind that you ask a question, then flip the ball over and through the black murky liguid comes a little answer cube. My answer this morning to feeling great was, "not at this time" or "try again'. LOL

I just have to be patient, but the thing that stinks, is for a few wonderful days my mind, body and spirit all felt lifted up. Now the foggy thinking has returned, I feel fatigued, and I kinda feel.....a slight crankiness coming on. Shhhhhh don't tell my husband! Poor guys been through enough! I hate to admit that last one, but when you wake up in a bad mood, that's like when I had the _*Stupid*_ thyroid. Yes, I did name my thyroid. I think it's fitting don't you? (May he rest in peace) Ok my patience cap is on my head now, but it's tilted off to the side of my head as I do have a bit of attitude about it!!:tongue0015:

Joplin - Your opinions and suggestions are always welcome! I think I am one of those people that needs more T3. I don't think I convert T4 very well and most likely will need an increase. But, I will wait the six weeks to see where I'm at before increasing T3 and decreasing T4. Man this stuff is so complicated and time consuming. I wish feeling better was a easy as picking out a doughnut. "Yes, I'll have a blueberry glaze and a vanilla decaf coffee please. " You bite in and feel great - no more issues. Ahhh well, a girl can dream can't she! (Yes, it is official - I have lost my mind!)

Hope you are both well and having good, happy, favorite doughnut days! Ugh - I really need a nap!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahhh, she has entered the blissful state of donut delerium. It is the best possible outcome for waking up in a cranky mood. On my way to the surgeon followup last week I got sucked into Randy's donuts in Los Angeles.

http://tinyurl.com/3ecp8k5

Maybe we all have hypo-donutism.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

You are too funny SnoodMama!! I laughed so hard - hypo-donutism!! That's histerical!!! Randy was certainly business savy, I think you could see that donut a mile away! No wonder you got pulled in. Ahhhh, Thanks for the laugh. That made my night.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

See I told you my brain was mush. Who else but me would spell donut - doughnut?????? Apparently when you suffer hypo hell for 12 years you come up with your own language! Oh well, gotta keep a sense of humor about it I guess.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah, doughnuts!! Somebody save me a couple! Here they're greasy, sugary, everything nobody in their right mind would eat - but ohhhhh they're so good! Riding home the day I was released from the hospital I told my husband I was craving a Southern Maid donut...but he wasn't listening!!


----------

